# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art >  ??

## kat 4 alfie

sorry it me again .        im quite new to this board and was just wondering how you get thos pictures in you messages (like ones of shannis or kalfie )   ?      if you could tell me that would be grate ! thank you !

----------


## .:Kitz:.

there is a forum that tells you about them. It's called banners. I'm no goo at explaining the technical stuff!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

some of the pictures you see and click on them then image shock or something like that comes on then you click browse and chosse a picture you like then click host it then on this website that is the spoilerboard tou go to user cp then then edit signature

----------


## kat 4 alfie

didnt understand anyof that stuff , im not v technical me ,     sorry , but thanks anyway

----------


## di marco

> didnt understand anyof that stuff , im not v technical me ,     sorry , but thanks anyway


if your finding it too hard to make a banna then you could ask someone to make one for you and then all you have to do is copy the address of it and paste it

----------


## kat 4 alfie

that was exactly what im confused bout !
copy the address  ?    soz im  v v thick  lol

----------

